# Hikari Gold



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I posted that I'd give an update on my 2 RBs eating hikari gold. First let me say that I have owned these 2 RBs since they were the size of dimes. I have had them for a little over a year now. Ever since they were little I started a regimen of tapping the glass before I fed them. taptap taptap - just like that to let them know it's feeding time. It works great. I reccomend everyone start doing it. Be diligent. I put the pellets in just now, tapped on the glass and after a few moments, they went for them. I put about 6 pellets in to see what they would do. Each one of them dragged 3 down, chewed it for a moment, and spit it out. DAMN! I think they will get the hang of it, but they are just used to fish fillets which is 98% of their diet. It was a good try for their first time. I think the size and texture spooked them a little. Try the tapping though. It is a psychological thing that works.


----------



## 9stepstonowhere (Nov 21, 2007)

I usually wave the food in front of the tank to get their attention. They usually start to get excited if they are hungry. Mine usually do not eat pellets so I have started to put them in their fish that I feed them.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I usually wave the food in front of the tank to get their attention.


Same here. This way you can tell if they are hungry. If they are, they get real excited.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tapping huh?... never heard of that method but if it's meeting with results, sure, why not!


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

9stepstonowhere said:


> > I usually wave the food in front of the tank to get their attention.
> 
> 
> Same here. This way you can tell if they are hungry. If they are, they get real excited.


I also find these methods to be true


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

If you find that your P's will NOT accept the pellets over time, you can always stuff them into your fillet or shrimp or whatever you are feeding them with a toothpick, that way they are getting the additional benefits of the pellets.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, when I put the pellets in, just a few days later, my rbs just kill the pellets. They slosh the water at the top pretty good everytime. It's pretty cool. Really happy with the results. They took to them right away. I'll post some pics.


----------



## fearless_jones (Oct 23, 2005)

I just added Cichlid Gold to my RBs diet, to enhance color. I purposely did not feed them for five day. Day 1 they just chewed more than they consumed. I noticed the pellets were maybe too hard, so I soaked them for
20 minute prior to the next feeding. They have adjusted, the soaking is key... Color is GREAT or improving daily. Tapping or routine feeding is working?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

what i do is i always put their food in a yellow cup. i sit there for a while with the cup in full site of the fish. they know when i aproach with the yellow cup that its feeding time. the previous owner of my tank used to do the tapping thing and he said it works wel he had arrowanna's though.


----------

